# Gentron generator



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

We have been looking to purchase a generator for about a year and I think we have settled on this one:

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/gentro...-with-electric-start/191299.ip?sprodId=191299

It's a Gentron 10000/8000 gas generator with electric start. I considered dual fuel, but couldn't find anything this large in dual fuel. Excellent customer ratings.

Before I purchase, I was just wondering if anyone had experience with this generator.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't have any experience but would suggest you look beyond Sams Club for reviews. I looked around and I don't see them getting 4.5 out of 5 stars like Sams Club is stating.
http://www.amazon.com/Gentron-generator/forum/Fx1UNIEDQZZFRD3/Tx2VN1P1GJUYD5R/1?asin=B000BMIRAC

Who makes them?


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

Looked it up and it is made in China by a company that has been at it since 1945. Suppose to be engineered in the USA


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

I am not going to bad mouth any product (yet) 

I got a honda because it had a "JOY" coupling between the engine and the 
generator.
If this has a problem I can replace the motor very easy on many there is a friction fit shaft to shaft I have had a few when they crap out your average 
handy person is going to have some trouble in my experience.
It seems like every year they change the motors enough that it is not a drop in fit 

if you have a tractor a stub generator a friend has a nice diesel that has great fuel 
economy he finds that it is better for him to have a tie in and if he need remote power 
he can take it to the site 10,000 watts.
this was way cheaper than a generator for fuel and ease of use and potability.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Forgot to mention. Look at how much you need at any given time. I have several generators but even for extended outages, I reach for the 7KW a lot more often than the 15KW. The bigger they are, the more fuel they burn even without a load.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

all kinds of units for comparison at Northern Tool .... here's a duel fuel unit with a Honda engine powerplant with the watt range .... lot more $$$$ bucks $$$$

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200624053_200624053


----------



## gnome (Jan 22, 2015)

Have you thought about calling a small engine shop to buy one. You know the guys that stock parts to fix the stuff that they sell. Might be nice to be able to fix it when you need it.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

*genset*

I have an older Onan 4000 watt Genset that came off of an RV. I used it at my cabin a couple of times and it was miserable on fuel and very loud. Also very heavy and a pain to move around even though I put wheels on it. I think we went through 5 gallons in about 6 hours. Huge overkill. After some research I bought a used Honda EU2000i. Best damn purchase I ever made. Now I can run it all night on one gallon of gas and it is very quiet. Two of these can be daisy chained together to produce 4000 watts and the companion generator even has a 30 amp plug if needed for an RV or something else. I even run a small window mount ac unit off of it.
It weighs only about 50 lbs. I use it doing construction around the property and can grab it with one hand walk to the area I'm working in, one pull start, plug in the skil saw and I'm in business.


----------

